# FRIBOURG | Projects & Construction



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Pont de la Poya*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Final status: built










Developer: Etat de Fribourg

Civil engineer: GVH ingénieurs civils


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Tour de l’Esplanade*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

Architect: Dominique Perrault architecture

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs civils

Website: Tour de l’Esplanade


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Groupe-e Headquarters*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Granges-Paccot (FR)*

Final status: built










Architect: Ipas architectes

Façade engineer: Félix constructions


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Théâtre Equilibre*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Final status: built










Developers: Ville de Fribourg, Canton de Fribourg

Architect: Dürig Architekten

Publication: Divisare


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cantonal Professional School*
*Educational building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Final status: built










Architect: Butikofer de Oliveira Vernay architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*University of Fribourg*
*Educational building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Faculty of Law*










Architect: Ruprecht Architekten


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Passage du Cardinal*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: KPA Architekten


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Route de Jura 43*
*Residential building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: KPA Architekten

Website: Espace Fusion


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

not bad, i like most of the projects. keep posting!


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Marly Innovation Center*
*Residential development and research campus*
*Location: Marly (FR)*

Current status: masterplan development












> The mission of Marly Innovation Center (MIC) is to provide a quality infrastructure and services for technology companies in which they can prosper and grow.
> 
> It aims is to become one of the leading technology centers in the canton of Fribourg and in Switzerland, where start ups and established companies can flourish thanks to the provided infrastructure and surrounding facilities and networks.
> 
> It also purpose to create an environment where work and living can be combined, and to build an eco-system of private, public and academic collaboration.


Urban planners: Destal Ingenieria

Website: Marly Innovation Center (EN)


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Ancienne Papeterie*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Marly (FR)*

Current status: study mandate










Architects: Magizan architectes, CCHE Architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nestlé Nespresso*
*Production centre*
*Location: Romont (FR)*

Final status: built










Architect: Aubert architectes

Press (FR): 20 minutes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Parqueterie*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bulle (FR)*

Current status: study mandate










Architect: Dreier Frenzel architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Vieux-Pont-Russalet*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bulle (FR)*

Current status: study mandate










Urban planners: 3BM3 architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Medieval Town*
*Urban requalification*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Status: competition










Architects: Studio Montagnini Fusaro

Slideshow, Jury Report, City of Fribourg


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD La Pâla*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bulle (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Résidences Acacias-Cèdre-Hêtre*










Project management: Urban Project

Architects: Atelier A3 architecture


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Condensateurs*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Butte de Pérolles, Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: masterplan competition










Architect: KPA architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Gachoud*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: masterplan competition










Architect: Boegli Kramp Architekten


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Le Gottau*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Châtel-Saint-Denis (FR)*

Status: architectural competition










Architect: Aebi & Vincent architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*La Léchère*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bulle (FR)*

Current status: study mandate










Urban planners: Page architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Beaumont-Sud*
*Residential building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: building permit request


*Route de la Glâne 19*










Architect: Qubb architectes

Publication: Tracés

Press (FR): La Liberté


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Beaumont-Sud*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: under construction


*Route de la Glâne 15 A-B, 17 A-E*










Developer: Proxiland Real Estate SA

Architect: Qubb architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Route de Jura 43*
*Residential building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architect: KPA Architekten

Website: Espace Fusion


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAC Blue Factory*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: public inquiry










Architect: Brockmann Stierlin Architekten

Publication: Batimag

Website: Blue Factory


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*HES-SO Fribourg*
*Educational building*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: under construction


*HETS, HEdS*










Developers: Etat de Fribourg, HETS, HEdS

Architect: Armon Semadeni Architekten

Publication: Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rue des Pilettes 5*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Ville de Fribourg

Architect: LVPH architectes


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Les Hauts-de-Schiffenen Ouest*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developers: Urban Project SA, Proxiland Real Estate SA

Architect: LVPH architectes

Publication: Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*BCF-Arena*
*Ice hockey arena*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architect: Bfik architectes

Publication: Batimag


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Les Echervettes*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Romont (FR)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Claude Balmat Constructions SA

Architect: Carignan SI SA

Website: Cité des Echervettes

Press (FR): La Gruyère


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*Pré-des-Comtes*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Romont (FR)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: A Carré Architecture

Building constructor: Ropraz SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Parc de la Fonderie*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Current status: building permit granted










General contractor: Sapco SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

*PAD Condensateurs*
*Student housing*
*Location: Fribourg (FR)*

Curent status: building permit granted










Architect: KPA architectes


----------

